# CUSTOM IBANEZ RGA 8 STRING. yep, its in there



## chest rockwell

feast !!!


----------



## Dan

DAMN YOU!


DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!!!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

DUDE THAT IS BEAST!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

can i sell you my unborn child and trade? please? pleeeeaaaaase?


----------



## loktide




----------



## loktide

specs?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Fuck me......................................................................*only a gasp of air can express the awesomeness*


I'm assuming 8 string material on the next record then?

Specs?


----------



## nikt

o ja pierdole :/


----------



## BlindingLight7

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Fuck me......................................................................*only a gasp of air can express the awesomeness*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming 8 string material on the next record then?
> 
> Specs?


fail


----------



## caughtinamosh

what...? how...? EH?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Who's money is on nikt having dibs


----------



## gunshow86de

That is beautiful, can I have it?

Did you have to post this while I am trying to do homework?

In the words of the great Christian Bale, "IT'S FUUCKIN' DISTRACTING!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## wannabguitarist

Good God that's awesome



BlindingLight7 said:


> fail



How? (and yes I know there were 2 songs on "The March" with 8s in G)


----------



## leonardo7

With the archtop and binding is it? Ebony too? Nicest 8 string Ive seen straight up.


----------



## BlindingLight7

wannabguitarist said:


> Good God that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> How? (and yes I know there were 2 songs on "The March" with 8s in G)


g for gsus


----------



## Randy

Is that black, or trans-black?


----------



## chest rockwell

basswood body, flamed maple top. natural binding.bound rosewood board, reverse headstock. bolt on neck. rg 2228 neck profile, lightly finished.


----------



## BlindingLight7

chest rockwell said:


> basswood body, flamed maple top. natural binding.bound rosewood board, reverse headstock. bolt on neck. rg 2228 neck profile, lightly finished.


......i still am offering my unborn child....


----------



## Rick

Holy fuck. 

A reverse headstocked 8 string. This is definitely a first for the RHLC.


----------



## st2012

Rick said:


> Holy fuck.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TomAwesome

Damn, son! That's hot!



chest rockwell said:


> basswood body, flamed maple top. natural binding.bound rosewood board, reverse headstock. bolt on neck. rg 2228 neck profile, lightly finished.



So basically the most gorgeous 2228 in existence (plus a maple top). Nice.


----------



## technomancer

Badassed 

Should have gone swamp ash / ebony


----------



## chest rockwell

it is trans black. i would have done ebony board but there were difficulties getting a quality piece that was large enough.


----------



## Rick

It looks hot, Buz.


----------



## Sebastian

nikt said:


> o ja pierdole :/


----------



## Monk

Rick said:


> Holy fuck.


+1


----------



## vampiregenocide

want


----------



## nikt

what scale?? and what was your address again?? 

PS: I just realized that we were born on the same day  18 May


----------



## leonardo7

I have never seen a production Ibanez with as nice of rosewood I have seen on Custom Ibanez. That thing is awesome. For sure they use the good stuff. Id bet its damn good basswood too.  I know cause I have two 7620s that differ in weight drastically. One has a great sound while the other a little more dull.
Id bet the maple top over basswood gives it a great sound. Im curious to hear what that combo sounds like actually.


----------



## phaeded0ut

Congrats, looks pretty!


----------



## Elysian

damnit, Ibanez beat me to it


----------



## canuck brian

Elysian said:


> damnit, Ibanez beat me to it



Dude, it's a LACS, it's not like people are actually going to be able to GET an RGA 8! 

That being said - nice axe.


----------



## somn

More pics


----------



## DarkKnight369

I dig it! Only if Ibanez made production models like that.


----------



## Elysian

canuck brian said:


> Dude, it's a LACS, it's not like people are actually going to be able to GET an RGA 8!
> 
> That being said - nice axe.



i know, but i've been wanting to do up one of these for a while now


----------



## cddragon

This guitar simply made my GAS for an 8 string Ibanez even bigger...


----------



## Decipher

Wow that is one beauty 8 string!! That would be right up my alley.

 Yet again Ibanez creates something that the public can never have......


----------



## plyta

Stupid ibanez. This is how $1500 standard Rg2228 should be looking.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

What's a LACS?


----------



## nikt

OzoneJunkie said:


> What's a LACS?



good question


----------



## Rick

Either Lee or Nikt will end up with it.


----------



## Harry

*creams pants*
Love the single volume knob look, gives it a touch of class IMO.


----------



## Rick

If I ever get an 8 string, it will look kinda like that.

With a reverse headstock, of course.


----------



## darren

Wow. You're an evil man, Buz. 

But if i were having them change the headstock, i would have at least had them fix it so the strings pull straight off the nut.  I'm a little anal about details like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

LACS - Los Angeles Custom Shop

And Buzz... damn, just damn.


----------



## Rich5150

Very sick congrats Buz now how bout a Vid with it on youtube


----------



## eegor

Holy shit! That guitar is fucking sick! I wish there was a way to thank you more than once.


----------



## ander09

Beautiful!


Not crazy about the volume knob placement on it though


----------



## Tombinator

Gorgeous and thanks for sharing! Darren is right, I would have them realign the tuner placements where they even out the strings to the nut, and more symmetrically spaced.


----------



## Se7enMeister

I call dibs when he sells it, I will see your unborn child, and raise you my girlfriend


----------



## demolisher

My head exploded.


----------



## eelblack2

I'd hit it - as they say in Nikt's language.

Whats a LACS?


----------



## Variant

caughtinamosh said:


> what...? how...? EH?



How? You're this guy:







BTW, nice guitar Buz! 





OzoneJunkie said:


> What's a LACS?



Los Angeles Custom Shop, Ibanez' shop that builds customs for artists.


----------



## Zepp88

That's one sexy chunk of guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I love that top


----------



## tr4c3

Fucking. WANT!


----------



## Anthony

MY LIFE HAS JUST ENDED


----------



## Shannon

Good god, that's beautiful, Buz! Congrats!


----------



## D-EJ915

nice guitar dude


----------



## Xiphos68

Not to be rude or anything but how much did one of those cost?


----------



## larry

you know what??? i was really hoping for a RGA8 to
show up as one of ibby's bigger namm offerings 
this year, instead they placate us with a white 1527,
and paul gilbert's fireman model. 

ibanez will never release it.
i will never make it onto the artist roster.
dave chappelle isn't likely to shoot another season of his show.

how depressing. 

hey buz, how about another 8 string wank
vid from johnwhilkesjerkbooth featuring your new RGA8 ????


----------



## budda

damn buz, that is a nice piece of gear!

Now, come play London. Why are you stopping in Ottawa when im 7 hours away from home/5 hours away from the venue?

why would you do such a thing?

But it's ok, because you have that RGA8. You got lucky this time


----------



## sworth9411

nice...crisp and amazing.


----------



## Rick

Xiphos68 said:


> Not to be rude or anything but how much did one of those cost?



More than your life.


----------



## Scootman1911

Holy fucking shit! That's so nice! I must go to one of your shows so I can see this in person


----------



## mat091285

Jesus ... amazing Custom dude! ... would you using it live?   ....


----------



## Wi77iam

I'll see you on the 23rd of this month man, FUUCK YEAAH !


----------



## lefty robb

nikt said:


> PS: I just realized that we were born on the same day  18 May




holy crap I'm may 18th too.


----------



## Raoul Duke

I found a pic of all of them on the net







The red one is pure win!


----------



## demolisher

Raoul Duke said:


> I found a pic of all of them on the net...
> 
> 
> 
> The red one is pure win!




hahaha...


----------



## Regor

So Buz... I guess that means you won't be needing that red RGA7 anymore now that you have an RGA8 riiiiiiiiiiiiiight? 




Raoul Duke said:


> I found a pic of all of them on the net
> 
> The red one is pure win!



Dude, you do realize that those are just photoshops right? Those aren't real Ibanez guitars...


----------



## Wound

that is just pure beauty!


----------



## yevetz

Looks awesome! Congrats!

Tell us please when you'll record it


----------



## Rorschach

wow.....I&#180;m speechless...

this one, along with Ihsahn&#180;s 8 and Broderick&#180;s 7 are the most gorgeous guitars I&#180;ve seen...

how am I supposed to concentrate on work now, after seeing this...?

Cheers, Buz!

Oh, and pleeeease...more pics, ok?


----------



## Apophis

Congrats, looks 1000000 times better than RG


----------



## Mundas

You are My God now


----------



## arktan

I am so making a new body for my 2228 

Very nice guitar there, Mr. Rockwell 
Does your bandmate use an 8string aswell now?


----------



## petereanima

finally, it exists...the first 8string i really want! 

wow..



holy shit.



want.


want.


want.


----------



## Pauly

*Envy*


----------



## Piledriver

nikt said:


> what scale?? and what was your address again??
> 
> PS: I just realized that we were born on the same day  18 May



Hey,i was born at the 18 of may 

anyway,beautiful guitar.


----------



## Panterica

fuck you and your endorsements


----------



## Raoul Duke

Regor said:


> So Buz... I guess that means you won't be needing that red RGA7 anymore now that you have an RGA8 riiiiiiiiiiiiiight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you do realize that those are just photoshops right? Those aren't real Ibanez guitars...



Ha ha, we all can dream right?


----------



## TimSE

holy freakin' balls!

RGAs for the win!


----------



## chest rockwell




----------



## willyman101

chest rockwell said:


>



Now I'm not even faintly interested in 8 strings (don't destroy me!) but that guitar just made me make a little noise like a shocked/climaxing 13 year old girl.


----------



## TimSE

that thing really is something else!
first brodericks RGA7 now this beast!
amazing


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh you asshole, it has natural binding too?

Why do you tease me so?



chest rockwell said:


>


----------



## daemon barbeque

Very beautiful guitar Buz!
The last picture is just awesome!
Have fun with it man!


----------



## screamindaemon

Se7enMeister said:


> I call dibs when he sells it, I will see your unborn child, and raise you my girlfriend


Pics, or gtfo

I'm still waiting for an S8....

Having said that, 'tis a beaut. Though if I had a body with natural bindings, I would want a lighter colour dye on the body, and a thin black strip bind between the natural bind and the body. This kinda looks like cell animation inverted to me.


----------



## Rorschach

Thanks, Buzz

Now I&#180;m certain, this is THE guitar as far I&#180;m concerned.

Like I said previously, work has not been on my mind today....

I&#180;d really like a full frontal pic though, for my desktop. Prettyplease...? 

Cheers!


----------



## Rick

Jesus, this just isn't fair.


----------



## JakeRI

its gorgeous. i'll take your old one.

(im the dude asked derek to ask you and ken if you had any 8s you could sell over the summer)

seriously though, its beautiful. wish you guys used the 8s live


----------



## somn

Wow just wow YouTube vid please


----------



## demolisher

My head exploded, AGAIN.


----------



## HighGain510

Yet again Buz has an LACS created for him that should be turned into a Signature model from Ibanez.... and won't.  Killer guitar dude, looks great!


----------



## demontamer

Awesome....fucking great...got nothing else to say sorry...

Really congratulations for your new beast!!!


----------



## Shawn

That is beautiful.


----------



## Demeyes

Nice guitar. That last pic really shows off the top.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

thats a thick fuckin top on that bitch


----------



## GazPots

Give me one with passives and a tone/volume arrangement and it'd be my dream ibbo. 

Lovely stuff.


----------



## MikeH

HOLY FUCKING SHIT ASS PISS COCKS!


----------



## screamindaemon

> Give me one with passives and a tone/volume arrangement and it'd be my dream ibbo.
> 
> Lovely stuff.


Agreed

good body wood + quality passives will always beat actives imo.


----------



## AVWIII

Meh.








AVWIII apologizes for turning this thread into a thread of lies. Sexiest Ibby 8 ever. He just wanted to be different...


----------



## poopyalligator

dude i think i need new underwear. I think i got protein stains on this pair.


----------



## Rick

Ibz_rg said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT ASS PISS COCKS!



That pretty much says it all.


----------



## vansinn

Yummy! Damn, this creates more want. More want creates suffering. Suffering leads to the dark side.. I was happy with ordinary axes. I should never have signed up in here! More want..


----------



## Variant

Raoul Duke said:


> I found a pic of all of them on the net
> 
> The red one is pure win!



 Awww... I always get warm fuzzies when one of you guys rediscovers my mockups and mistakes them for real.


----------



## Rick

Yeah, it pisses me off because I have to see them again. 

Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## Harmonicdoom

Oh. My. Fucking. God. I just jizzed. That thing is fucking amazing.


----------



## Chritar

those mockups are actually really nice, i figured something about an 8 string edge 3 didnt add up, but if ibanez did make that white one i would be all over it... flamed maple for a fretboard is gorgeous and should be done


----------



## Variant

Chritar said:


> those mockups are actually really nice, i figured something about an 8 string edge 3 didnt add up, but if ibanez did make that white one i would be all over it... flamed maple for a fretboard is gorgeous and should be done



Well, I'm talking to Ola Strandberg about getting his knife-edge, fulcrum-style tremolos (which he's still developing) for the Infinity Guitar Works models, that way the eighters could have a F.R.-style trem unit on them... there was *also *some talk over at metalguitarist.org about getting some OFR spec baseplates CNC'd for an 8-string format... which I offered my my CAD services to if anyone could get me the necessary measurements. I don't think it ever went anywhere though. 



To keep you're whistles whetted for stuff while I continue to work on the 3D models, here's a mockup with my logo and headstock:












 Anyway... back to Buz's thread and ogling over his very real trans-flamey beauty.


----------



## lobee

What the FUCK is that if not pure win? That goes for the Buzmachine and Variant's mockup.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Variant said:


> Well, I'm talking to Ola Strandberg about getting his knife-edge, fulcrum-style tremolos (which he's still developing) for the Infinity Guitar Works models, that way the eighters could have a F.R.-style trem unit on them... there was *also *some talk over at metalguitarist.org about getting some OFR spec baseplates CNC'd for an 8-string format... which I offered my my CAD services to if anyone could get me the necessary measurements. I don't think it ever went anywhere though.
> 
> 
> 
> To keep you're whistles whetted for stuff while I continue to work on the 3D models, here's a mockup with my logo and headstock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... back to Buz's thread and ogling over his very real trans-flamey beauty.



You need to make another thread with pics of your sexy as hell mockups


----------



## Variant

Stealthtastic said:


> You need to make another thread with pics of your sexy as hell mockups



 There's already a couple of threads out there with the original "Ibanez" seven & eight string mockups. They get bumped every once in a while. And there should be one with a (green, I think ) six string with the Infinity Guitar Works head & logo on it (bump at your leisure):

*"Ibanez Infinity 8"*

*"Ibanez Infinity 7"*

*"Headstock talk + Pacific Green mockup"*

*"Kinda dead suggestion thread..."*


Honestly, I'm focused right now on getting the 3D models together, along with other production related details... and not spending much time with mockups right now. It's a great deal of work, as I'm doing three different basic models (&#8734;6, &#8734;7, &#8734;8) as well as two v-models (&#955;6, &#955;7) and they all must be done separately. Perhaps, I'll throw some progress screenshots as I get further into stuff.






 *Now, back to Buz's guitar/thread!*


----------



## Rick

It's beautiful.

/thread.


----------



## Emperoff




----------



## Diogene303

Hey Buz,

Sweet guitar ....nice to see a reverse headstock .......you seem to have some very nice Ibanez guitars in you collection ......hopefully we will see if bring that baby out on tour and use it on some songs


----------



## bhuba135

holy
fucking
shit


----------



## ross25

FUCK ME THATS A BELTER MAN!!!!!!


----------



## coreysMonster

I'll give you everything I own for that guitar.


sadly, everything I own has a value of under 1000


----------



## proggm

chest rockwell said:


>



WOahhhhh that's beautiful


----------



## a7stringkilla

dude, that is straight up fuckin gnarly!


----------



## BurialWithin

OH MY SCIENCE . You know you're watching basketball and someone gets dunked on real hard and nasty and with no mercy....ok the reaction that follows isn't words a lot of the time its just...... "oooooohhhhh!!!!mmmmmmmMMMMMmmmmm!! Ha ha woooo!" then it's like....wow. 
OK i just did that when i saw this beast !!!!!!!


----------



## Rick

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

damn man, your rep must be looking good right now


----------



## Rick

I vote this thread and every other Chest Rockwell thread be stickied.


----------



## Sepultorture

i don't even like 8's, but i fuckin want that one


----------



## snuif09

actually i dont like the binding (please dont kill me xD)

further my reaction was OMGWHATFUCKABURGERPINAPPLEDICKSHIT********* hehe awesome.


----------



## Origin

Jesus fucking christ! Why aren't these good versions of stupid Indo models released to the public GAH


----------



## TomAwesome

Origin said:


> Jesus fucking christ! Why aren't these good versions of stupid Indo models released to the public GAH



For future reference, don't bump a year-old thread for no reason.


----------



## SYLrules88

nice axe! im liking that really thick binding too!


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## BlindingLight7

Close this before all the new kids start bringing it up giving us false hope of a NEW RGA8, NGD's aren't as fun when they are a year old...


----------



## TomAwesome

SYLrules88 said:


> nice axe! im liking that really thick binding too!



Please read the post above yours.


----------



## Rick

I don't even think he has this guitar anymore.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I wonder who ended up with this. It was quite a sexy geeter.


----------

